# what we do in february



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thought I might rub it in a bit. Here's 1 of my guys getting a small house ready for painting tomorrow on Clearwater Beach. Check out the guys toys out back!!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

WOW Must be nice we got snow flyen in MI.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

What kind of washer do you have and how many psi are you using? Also how do you work above those roof tiles?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Andyman said:


> What kind of washer do you have and how many psi are you using? Also how do you work above those roof tiles?


I have 2 4000PSI e series Pressure Pros. Not sure what you mean about the roof tiles??? We climb right up there. Actually Clean quite a few.Gotta a couple of roofs to do next week(Soft Wash)


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice! Starting to look like that around here too, but the grass isn't so green yet


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Aaron, I'll trade you one snow blower for one pressure washer. :jester:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Andyman said:


> What kind of washer do you have and how many psi are you using? Also how do you work above those roof tiles?


It's actually quite nice out here right now other than all the rain we've had lately, going to power wash the truck and some equipment today ( covered in dryfall ) 

I had one job a few years back that I had to PAINT those clay roof tiles. They had been painted before, and the paint was failing 8 years later quite badly, not surprisingly.

The job has held up better than expected and turned out quite nice, but required me to jump right on the roof, and hand scrape every single one, about 4,000 square feet worth once angles and overhangs are calculated ><


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

michfan said:


> Aaron, I'll trade you one snow blower for one pressure washer. :jester:


UMMMMMM NO!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Ahh, I don't like that customer now I seen his toy :thumbup:

Nice bit of weather you have there, Sir. Get 'er done.

I like your guy's PPE. That suit must really keep him dry from the overspray. Do Integrity Finishes supply the PPE 

:jester:

How long you there for Aaron, and do you have any more externals in that area? 
Nice if you do :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Should only be 2 guys 2 days for the body & trim.Then he's having some new doors installed & he wants them & the aluminim windows painted Maroon!!!!!!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

mistcoat said:


> I like your guy's PPE. That suit must really keep him dry from the overspray. Do Integrity Finishes supply the PPE
> Nice if you do :thumbsup:


PPE for pressure washing, tried it once, I seemed to get more wet from sweating than I got on me from the washing, ever since I just washed in my regular clothes and the mist that did get on me usually dries pretty quick


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> PPE for pressure washing, tried it once, I seemed to get more wet from sweating than I got on me from the washing, ever since I just washed in my regular clothes and the mist that did get on me usually dries pretty quick


I let em wear pretty much whatever they want when pressue washing,with limits.Shirts always on! That only took about an hour so he changed clothes and finished the day on another project.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks like fun Aaron.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

michfan said:


> Aaron, I'll trade you one snow blower for one pressure washer. :jester:


make that 2 snowblowers....


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

As always, :thumbup:

It has been warming up here, the foot of snow is now 2 feet of mud!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have no idea what this will look like when there finished the guy picked SW 6138 & SW 6139 (dark greens) for the body & trim with maroon windows!!!! I'll post some pics when it's completed.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I thought they only sold orange paint in Fla.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I noticed you were pushing a lot of psi, I usually run around 2500 when I wash. I was told the ceramic tiles were fragile, I haven't had to paint over them yet so just wondering. No problems walking on them I guess?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Andyman said:


> I noticed you were pushing a lot of psi, I usually run around 2500 when I wash. I was told the ceramic tiles were fragile, I haven't had to paint over them yet so just wondering. No problems walking on them I guess?


I wouldn't hop around on them, but as long as you're not too heavy set, and light on your feet you'll be ok, at the time I was about 180 lbs and didn't crack a single tile. Though there WERE a few cracked tiles up there from someone else in the past ( that I was sure to point out before painting up there )


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like my friend Ira's home.

OOOPs, nevermind he's about 50 miles to the south on Sarasota.

But the water toys look the same.

BTW, does the landscaping need protection from whatever you got in that solution or from the debris blown off the home?

(What do I know, I'm a prima donna paperhanger :thumbsup


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> Looks like my friend Ira's home.
> 
> OOOPs, nevermind he's about 50 miles to the south on Sarasota.
> 
> ...


Just keep everything wet and she'll be fine


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Andyman said:


> I noticed you were pushing a lot of psi, I usually run around 2500 when I wash. I was told the ceramic tiles were fragile, I haven't had to paint over them yet so just wondering. No problems walking on them I guess?


As mentioned in post #5 we do a soft wash on the roofs


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

You still have white guys that work down their:thumbsup: lol


----------

